# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  الاكاديمية الدولية للتحكيم

## الاكاديمية الدولية لتحكيم

*تحية طيبة وبعد ..............* 
*نظرا لرغبة سيادتكم فى تطوير السادة الموظفين والاداريين و المديرين باللأدارات المختلفــة والقطاعات الأدارية العليا لذلك حرصــت الأكاديميـة الدوليـة للتـــحكيــم* *والتدريب بالتعـاون مـــع كبــرى الجامعــات المصـريــة على الأرتقــــــاء بثقافـــة العامليــــن بالتحكيم الدولـى ونشـر هذه ثقـافـــة الجديدة فالتحكيم هو قضـاء خاص يختــار فيــه الأطـراف المحكمـين ولا يوجد خـلاف في الفــقـــه والقضـاء عـلى أن أحكام المحكمـين لها حجيه الأمر المقضي ولا يـجوز للقضـاء أن يتجاهـــل أحكـــام المحكمين .*
*لذلك تنعقد دورتين في التحكيم الدولي لإعداد المحكمين العــرب الدولييــن فى الفـترة من* *21/05/2011 : 24/05/2011** من الساعة 4 :* *7** مسـاءاَ بنــادي ضـبـاط الحـــــرس الجمهورى بالقاهرة للتعرف علي هذا القضاء الخاص .*
*ولقد تم وضع المادة العلمية علي إيدى كبار أساتذة القانون في الوطن العربى بحيث يستفيد منها جميع المرشحين بمختلف تخصصاتهم ومؤهلاتهم فتشمل الدراســـــــة على سبيل المثال:-* 
*مفهوم التحكيم وأنواعـه - إلتزامـات وحقـوق المحكمـين – حكـم التحكيم – عقـود الفيديــك - عقود الــ* *B.O.T* *- التحكيم فى الشيك - التحكيم البحرى ...............* 
*وسابقة أعمالنا علي سبيل المثال :-*
*شركة سيدكو للأدوية – شركة خالدة للبترول – المقاولون العرب – البنك الاهلى المصرى- بنك مصر- شركة انابيب البترول – الشركة المصرية لنقل الكــهربــــاء المجموعة العربية المصرية للتأمين ......*
*ملحوظات :-*  
*قيمة الأشتراك فى الدورات:- رسوم الدورتين 1000 دولار*
*- سيحصل المشارك على كارنيه العضوية (بعد سداد الرسوم 500 دولار) .*
*- خصم 30% للشركات واعضاء الجمعيات .*
*- سيدرج الأسم والصورة وال**c.v* *الخاص بكل مشارك في قائمة المحكمين الدوليين*
*- سيتم ترشيح المشاركيين في القضايا المعروضة علي الأكاديمية* *.* 
*للاستفسار:*
*موبايل: 4 – 3 – 2 – 0187704001*
*تليفون: 22614710 02–24049078 02*

*e-mail:* *info@iaaegy.com*


*website: www.iaaegy.com*




*المستشار*


*فاروق حسـان*


*نائب رئيس هيئة قضـايا الدولة ( س )*


*ورئيس الأكاديمية*

----------

